# Buying apps that are unsupported and blocked



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a way to buy apps that are currently unsupported on our Touchpads. I would love to be able to snag SimCity to my account in hopes that I will be able to use it someday since this 10 cents deal is pretty nice.

Any thoughts?

I tried adjusting my build.prop to show the HTC Pyramid but that didn't adjust anything market wise.
Thanks!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Download it for another device, grap the apk from the phone, transfer it to yoru touchpad, edit your build.prop, then hope that it works lol. I am currently using the pyramid build.prop edit and have gotten nfs and asphault to work


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

juicy said:


> Download it for another device, grap the apk from the phone, transfer it to yoru touchpad, edit your build.prop, then hope that it works lol. I am currently using the pyramid build.prop edit and have gotten nfs and asphault to work


Thanks for the reply but I don't have another Android device so I'm still back to square one of not being able to buy it in the first place.


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried the recommendations on the other part of this forum to change the build.prop file, but it won't let me save the changes. It says my device isn't rooted? How can that be? I think i just don't have rights to write to that directory. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

To edit build.prop, install (or reinstall) ES file explorer and change the settings in ES to allow root and mount system with r/w (read/write). These are the bottom 2 check boxes in the ES file explorer settings menu. If it fails, then uninstall and reinstall ES.


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

I've tried that too and it didn't seem to change what I could buy from the market. Let me know if you have any luck with that!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Download it.from the.computer and see if you can choose your hp touchpad to send it to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

